# Favorite Spag sauce



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Sitting here preparing a "Quick" spagetti sauce for dinner. Curious what othe shortcuts are being used for simple sauce. Heres mine. I make it a couple different ways.
Oct 15 and garden tomatoes are just about gone in Buxton, as is summer and zuchinni squash,. red peppers etc. So here goes I start with a jar of Prego "Onion,Garlic and Basil" I think it is the best jarred flavor of their collection. I mince 5 cloves of garlic and dice 1 large onion. This is added raw to the jar,simmered, ,2 Bay leaves, a sprinkle of pepper flakes[ what you would shake on a slice of pizza] and some dried oregano. Simmer all this up and serve over your favorite noodles. Right at the end I add some coarsely chopped fresh Basil. I've been eating the Ronzoni Healthy Harvest Whole grain as of late. They have approx half your dietary fiber requirements if you eat a double serving. Seems way better than the standard nutritional input from regular fettucini. Flavor wise not bad at all. In the heat of summer I will slice both squashes, red peppers and others and actually fire a third pan and saute' sliced veggies in batches before adding to sauce mentioned. Curious what works for others as a quick "summer sauce"
I've seen the original with 12 hours and sugar and Burgundy. Just wondering what others are making thats tasty with less time Thanx


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Forgot the 2 -6 oz. cans of tuna, drained and added with the Bay leaves.


----------

